# Help with New Cast Iron Pan - Bad Mistake!!



## Burnt-toast (May 25, 2013)

Hi.   I'm desperately in need of some help here, from all you knowledgeable users of Cast Iron Pans.

I'm new to cooking really, and many people told me that Cast Iron pans were the best for spreading the heat and even cooking etc.   So I've bought one.  

The first thing I found is that it's wonderful for strengthening the arm muscles.

The second thing I've found out [ or rather it's been confirmed], is that a little knowledge can be extremely dangerous.   I was told it was important to 'season the pan', or it will never be the same again.  [And that part is certainly true, as I don't think mine will be !!]

So on-line I went, and read about 7 or 8 varying ways to season a cast iron pan.   All of which were really similar, so I thought I couldn't go wrong. 

Ha Ha !!

What none of the posts explained, or cautioned, [ no doubt thinking that no-one could be so ignorant as to not know this fact,] is that other than coating it with a thin layer of oil, and then wiping it off again, you don't have to season an enamel cast iron pan.  

But I did.   Coated it inside and out with cooking oil, lid as well, and then baked it for an hour in the oven at about 350.   When I took it out it was covered in medium brown stains all over, and far from having a spanking new cream enamel finish, it now looks like a David Hockney painting on one of his off days. Inside and out. Top and bottom.   I imagine it must be burnt oil.

Later, after thinking about it, I tentatively tried a bit of water on it, and eventually a spot of washing up liquid, all to no avail.

Since then I have used it twice to cook curries in, stains and all, and guess what ?  The bottom of the pan is now as good as new.   But of course, the same cannot be said for the dark blue outside, nor the lid.  Inside [ cream] or out, [dark blue].   

So the good news is that it seems OK to use.   At least, I've eaten food cooked in it twice, and I'm still alive.

So my question is......how can I remove the staining from the outside of the pan, and the lid ?   Is there a way ?   And if so, might you tell me ?   Or not ?

But even if not, I guess it's use-able.  And at least I've learnt something.

I think !!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 25, 2013)

Oven cleaner will clean it up.


----------



## Andy M. (May 25, 2013)

If you have Barkeepers Friend, that will get the brown spots off.  The BKF won't harm the enamel finish.


----------



## bakechef (May 25, 2013)

You could also try a magic eraser.  Those things have cleaned stuff that I thought was hopeless!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 25, 2013)

Bon Ami will probably work too and, just like Barkeeper's Friend, it doesn't scratch either.  It's my first go-to since it doesn't leave grit in the sink like I find with BKF.  As a  bonus, it's cheaper.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 25, 2013)

It sounds like you have an enamelled cast iron pan, which is different from a non-enamelled pan.  If so, it would not need to be seasoned.  In addition to the above suggestions to get stains out, try a weak bleach spray like Clorox Cleanup.  You might also try boiling a mix of vinegar and baking soda in it.


----------



## Oldvine (May 25, 2013)

I would try a little oven cleaner.  If you don't want to bother and it's not sticky, use it like it is.  It will look like you've been cooking in it for years.


----------



## justplainbill (May 26, 2013)

With a little patience, some massaging with Flitz and then a thorough washing will make your pan shine brighter than new.


----------



## jennyema (May 26, 2013)

I would be nervous about using oven cleaner on the colored exterior of an enameled pan.

I'd start with Barkeepers Friend, which is a miracle product.


----------



## lyndalou (May 27, 2013)

jennyema said:


> I would be nervous about using oven cleaner on the colored exterior of an enameled pan.
> 
> I'd start with Barkeepers Friend, which is a miracle product.



+1  Jenny


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (May 27, 2013)

If you have a self cleaning oven, take out the grates, stick the pan and the lid in the oven, select the clean cycle , then as Ron Popiel says "set it and forget it!"


----------



## medtran49 (May 27, 2013)

Just FYI, check the directions on a self-cleaning oven.  On the newer ovens, they make the grates to withstand the cleaning cycle heat and you can just leave them in there.  Though, in that case, I would flip the pot bottom side up.


----------



## gadzooks (May 27, 2013)

I would probably just continue to use it as is. I'm single, and women find those kinds of stories endearing. Especially if dinner is really good.


----------



## jennyema (May 27, 2013)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> If you have a self cleaning oven, take out the grates, stick the pan and the lid in the oven, select the clean cycle , then as Ron Popiel says "set it and forget it!"



That's fine for bare cast iron but I'd not do it with a colored enameled pan like a LC Dutch oven


----------



## Andy M. (May 27, 2013)

jennyema said:


> That's fine for bare cast iron but I'd not do it with a colored enameled pan like a LC Dutch oven



Not to mention it would destroy the knob on the lid.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jun 9, 2013)

Burnt-toast said:


> Hi. I'm desperately in need of some help here, from all you knowledgeable users of Cast Iron Pans.
> 
> I'm new to cooking really, and many people told me that Cast Iron pans were the best for spreading the heat and even cooking etc. So I've bought one.
> 
> ...


No need to season enamelled cast iron cook ware (eg Le Creuset). Le Creuset recommend soaking in mild bleach solution if stained. Do NOT attack it with scouring powders (eg Bar Keeper's Friend, Vim, Ajax, etc) or steel wool type scoring pads. An alternative which is a bit gentler than commercial scouring powders is a paste made of vinegar and bicarbonate pof soda (called "baking soda" in the US) applied with a soft cloth.

I hope you have many years of happy cooking with your enamelled cast iron. I've had mine for nearly 40 years and whatever I've jettisoned over a vast number of house moves the Le Creuset stays with me. I wouldn't be without it.

Having said that, there is enamelled cast iron and there is enamelled cast iron. The price tends to give it away. The expensive stuff lasts a lifetime and you can bequeath it to your grandchldren but the cheap stuff you can sometimes buy in supermarkets and other cheapo outlets doesn't have the same staying power.


----------



## Burnt-toast (Jun 9, 2013)

Hi Mad Cook. Thanks for the reply.   

Yep - I do [now] realize that you don't have to 'season' enamelled  pans, hence my original post !!   And although I  know now,  the damage had already been done by then.

 Had lots of suggestions, several of which mentioned 'Bar Keepers Friend', but as it doesn't seem available where I am [ New Zealand], I haven't used that or anything else yet.  

 Especially as all the staining has now come off with use, and doesn't seem any the worse for it !   But this doesn't apply to the 'non-cooking' areas. i.e the top of the sides, the outside, and the lid.   

But there's no rush, as it's not doing any harm, apart from looking a bit unsightly !   I may well give your 'gentle' method a try.   

Thanks for the advice.   And to everyone else who has taken the time to post as well.   I really appreciate it.   And I'll know where to turn for my next problem......which I'm sure won't be long in coming !!

Cheers.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jun 9, 2013)

You can also try heating some cooking oil and coating the outside and lid with the hot oil. Let it sit a minute to cool to warm, then use the warm oil and some salt to gently remove the stains. Then wash with soap and water. If the stains are there due to cooked on, hardened oil, this might work.


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 22, 2013)

A scotch brite pad and some comet might just get all of that off.  Its going to take a lot of elbow grease though.

At least the pan is okay. It now looks like you have been using it for years instead of a couple months.  You look like a pro!  Its a win win.

Note: Enameled pans do lose there brilliance and will spot over the years.
Especially if you use them in the oven.


----------

